# Anyone in SO CAL need frame work?



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Let's see What's crackin.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOP


----------



## 78 tony (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 3 2007, 10:41 PM~8928446
> *Just bought a house and I want some extra cash to bring a ride out for new years. Will also do trade work. PM me. Let's see What's crackin.
> *


where u at


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 tony_@Oct 4 2007, 01:24 PM~8931508
> *where u at
> 
> *


x2


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in the I.E. The city of lake Elsinore. Whatcha need?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

How much to full wrap a 68 frame???


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

How much for full wrap on 77 monte carlo?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 4 2007, 10:43 PM~8936219
> *How much to full wrap a 68 frame???
> *


pm sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@Oct 4 2007, 10:45 PM~8936224
> *How much for full wrap on 77 monte carlo?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Will also trade for a paint job, rims, beat, patio, etc. All depends on what you want.


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

How much for a frame wrap and molded? for an impala frame.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leon1959_@Oct 5 2007, 08:54 PM~8941604
> *How much for a frame wrap and molded? for an impala frame.
> *


Full wrap and complete molding?


pm sent


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Not trying to talk shit but post up your prices and some work . :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Oct 6 2007, 10:03 PM~8945724
> *Not trying to talk shit but post up your prices and some work .  :biggrin:
> *


yeah bro at least some of your work


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

First of all the two of you aren't in So. Cali., so I know you not trying to get a hook up. But here are a couple things.

Last Full Frame(kind of a rush job)Last known to be owned by Spike from Majestics 
http://www.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/566...fd7eab5189f.jpg
http://www.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/566...8b40ab00721.jpg
http://www.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/566...178fb480de3.jpg
Partials for the lay n play crew.
http://www.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/573...0261d5dc6ac.jpg
http://www.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/573...9935b63ecf6.jpg


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

yes I did work on FORMULA 59.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 7 2007, 01:42 PM~8947816
> *First of all the two of you aren't in So. Cali., so I know you not trying to get a hook up. But here are a couple things.
> 
> Last Full Frame(kind of a rush job)Last known to be owned by Spike from Majestics
> ...


 :uh: :uh: its for the people that _are_ in socal.. pics are worth 1000 words


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

What's you point?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Top


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

prices for 64 full frame and 64 partials?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I should have stuck with this one :biggrin:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

that looks good l-boogie, let em know i still got that piston pump.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I think that's a sign for you to keep it.


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

got to go lol


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

NEW SHOP COMING SOON TO THE I.E.(LAKE ELSINORE)
Will be offering:

custom suspesion work
custom frame work
frame off restorations
accessories
wheels
chrome plating 
convertible fabrication
and more.........

Stay tuned in the coming weeks. Until the actual grand opening I will be still doing jobs by appointment. Hit me up for your needs.


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking for anyone that might be interested in a partial sponsership.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Top


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

SPECIAL TAX TIME SALE : 
2 PUMP, 3 DUMP, 6 BATTERY FRONT TO BACK KIT (ROCKFORD & STREET MOTORS) INSTALLED
REINFORCED STRESS POINTS
FREE SET OF ALL CHROME 13X7 CHINAS WITH 155/80/13 TIRES
*$2375* 
UPGRADES & LARGER SIZE RIMS AND TIRES AT EXTRA COST!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOP


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

top


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

top


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a 64 impala frame i need fully rapped , can you pm me a price ?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Feb 17 2008, 06:55 PM~9966239
> *I have a 64 impala frame i need fully rapped , can you pm me a price ?
> *


PM sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THAT TAX TIME SPECIAL WITHOUT WIRES ??? JUST WANT MY FRONT END STRAPPED UP AND REAR ARCHES , CUT OUT AND REAR INSTALLED I GOT FRONT CYLINDERS ALSO...


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

$1800 no wheels. PM sent


----------



## west west (Feb 1, 2007)

How much for an partial wrap for an 85 cutlass


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west west_@Feb 19 2008, 11:25 AM~9978937
> *How much for an  partial wrap for an 85 cutlass
> *


pm sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 7 2007, 01:42 PM~8947816
> *First of all the two of you aren't in So. Cali., so I know you not trying to get a hook up. But here are a couple things.
> 
> Last Full Frame(kind of a rush job)Last known to be owned by Spike from Majestics
> ...


THATS FUNNY I THOUGHT SPIKE BUILD THAT CAR :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2008, 12:11 PM~9995909
> *THATS FUNNY I THOUGHT SPIKE BUILD THAT CAR :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


INSTIGATING AS USUAL HOMIE?? :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2008, 11:11 AM~9995909
> *THATS FUNNY I THOUGHT SPIKE BUILD THAT CAR :0  :0
> *


Spike finished the car with his touch. What I posted of the car had no motor, trans, suspension, or interior. Spike posted the finished product on his own.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

top


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Pics coming soon.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

THANKS 4 THE BIG HELP ON FORMULA 59 WE KICC THEIR ASS LAST YEAR AT THE LR MAG SHOWS THE CAR NOW RIDAZ WIT LOS ANGELES C.C. NOW STOP INSTAGATING BERT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 21 2008, 02:21 PM~9996774
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> INSTIGATING AS USUAL HOMIE?? :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie... :biggrin: not instigating homie just busting his balls


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59 KILLA_@Feb 29 2008, 04:45 PM~10060380
> *THANKS 4 THE BIG HELP ON FORMULA 59 WE KICC THEIR ASS LAST YEAR AT THE LR MAG SHOWS THE CAR NOW RIDAZ WIT LOS ANGELES C.C. NOW STOP INSTAGATING BERT
> *


instagating never homie....just put it out there who really built that car...  you know


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 1 2008, 10:34 AM~10064526
> *instagating never homie....just put it out there who really built that car...  you know
> *


you tell me ,i did most of the work and leon did help me, but wait what car are you talking about.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Feb 21 2008, 04:34 PM~9998201
> *Spike finished the car with his touch. What I posted of the car had no motor, trans, suspension, or interior. Spike posted the finished product on his own.
> *


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

top


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59 KILLA_@Mar 1 2008, 10:41 AM~10064600
> *you tell me ,i did most of the work and leon did help me, but wait what car are you talking about.
> *


EXACTLY...YOU BUILD THE CAR NOT SPIKE.........


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 3 2008, 11:44 PM~10083115
> *EXACTLY...YOU BUILD THE CAR NOT SPIKE.........
> *


here it is bear did this to car.


l-boogie did the frame on this car. spike got it and did his thing to finish the car.l-booigie also did work on bears formula 59 that now belongs to los angeles cc. bear bulit it and here some pic of the process.








and that should make it clear as to who did what, and i have pic from the start to completeion for the 59. and keep it CERTIFIED RIDAZ . :biggrin:what up l-booige


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Mar 4 2008, 12:30 PM~10086307
> *here it is  bear did this to car.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

what up pres. what it do ? is it on the streets let me know. went down to black magic today. met chris he told me where the spot is out here every sat. here in las vegas.hope to be doing the damn thang soon


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Yo big Unc. :wave:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Mar 5 2008, 09:55 PM~10100423
> *Yo big Unc. :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Mar 5 2008, 09:52 PM~10100376
> *what up pres. what it do ? is it on the streets let me know. went down to black magic today. met chris he told me where the spot is out here every sat. here in las vegas.hope to be doing the damn thang soon
> *


 :angry: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Top


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BLANK MANN (Oct 1, 2007)

checking on prices how much for 95 cadillac full frame.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOP


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Mar 27 2008, 06:44 PM~10272183
> *PM sent
> *


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Apr 8 2008, 02:21 PM~10366073
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Bump</span>
> *


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

bump :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Uncle Don, hows the Vegas life? Got a euro cutlass for you.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Feb 5 2008, 09:22 PM~9874745
> *SPECIAL SALE :
> 2 PUMP, 3 DUMP, 6 BATTERY FRONT TO BACK KIT (ROCKFORD & STREET MOTORS) INSTALLED
> REINFORCED STRESS POINTS
> ...


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

top


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Been getting hold of some used stuff lately. Anyone interested in setup installed -$1300


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

. :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

U'VE DONE SOME REAL NICE WORK......I WISH U LIVED CLOSER TO FLA :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

top


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOPSIDE


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jun 13 2008, 04:00 PM~10865551
> *TOPSIDE
> *


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Top


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Just posting a few pictures. Nothing special just adding to my posting count


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Just posting away with some of my pictures.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

That's all for now. I'll post some more when I find my other discs :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 7 2007, 01:42 PM~8947816
> *First of all the two of you aren't in So. Cali., so I know you not trying to get a hook up. But here are a couple things.
> 
> Last Full Frame(kind of a rush job)Last known to be owned by Spike from Majestics
> ...


that car use to be the homies bear from certified


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

need any electrical work done on ur house will trade my work for yours . i have a 69malibu i wanna cut have set up need reinforcing , a-arms molded etc.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Nov 2 2009, 09:42 AM~15536887
> *that car use to be the homies bear from certified
> *


 :yes:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Nov 2 2009, 09:57 AM~15537057
> *need any electrical work done on ur house will trade my work for yours . i have a 69malibu i wanna cut have set up need reinforcing , a-arms molded  etc.
> *


That was an old post. No thanks on the electrical I can do that myself. But if you got a hook up on some cement work, or wood decking work or something like that I mighht be interested in working something out.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Did the frame and some of the suspension on this one.








Wish Bear would have went all out with this, but he's more about the old skool.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## BATEKAS714 (Jul 7, 2009)

How Much to wrap a 84 caprice coupe?


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

How much to wrap a 70 caprice frame, also wanting a whammy set up. Front has been cut already will need the back cut. Would like all chrome set up for lay and play only. PM me


----------



## jsorenson81 (Apr 30, 2008)

HOW MUCH TO WRAP A 82 REGAL
FULL REINFORCEMENT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

PM's sent


----------



## 1dreamer3 (Jul 25, 2009)

how much for a 1994 caddilac brougham fleetwood fully wrapped


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

If you like I can cut you the the reinforcement plates on my CNC. cleaner work, easier.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 2 2009, 12:38 AM~15534701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

All Pms sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 2 2009, 12:38 AM~15534701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OCGdroopy (Mar 24, 2005)

what up homie im in orange county. i was planing on throwing some switches on my 95 cadillac fleetwood and wonted to get the frame reinforces! any suggestions and how much?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Well you have to tell me how much reinforcement you want or how much ridin' you plan on doing and then we can go from there.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OCGdroopy_@Nov 25 2009, 12:50 PM~15779511
> *what up homie im in orange county. i was planing on throwing some switches on my 95 cadillac fleetwood and wonted to get the frame reinforces! any suggestions and how much?
> *


PM sent


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

im thinking about picking up a 76 caprice with a 3 pump set up already in it and im gonna need to get the frame reinforced. can you PM me a quote? i dont plan on upgrading the setup, so i just need the reinforcements to handle whatever my current set up can do.

also, you cut out rust?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Dezzy Flores (Jul 2, 2008)

price on Full & Partial wrap for a 77' Monte ??
Right now i just want fbss but we all now Lowriders r nvr Satisfied! lol
so might go full wrap'' 
 
Thanx''


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Dec 8 2009, 02:31 AM~15910074
> *price on Full & Partial wrap for a 77' Monte ??
> Right now i just want fbss  but we all now Lowriders r nvr Satisfied!  lol
> so might go full wrap''
> ...


PM sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Dec 11 2009, 12:13 PM~15949297
> *TTT HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


Yo Big E. What's up :cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

GOOD STUFF


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Top


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT HOMIE


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Top


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

EURO PARTS UP FOR SALE


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Also got this cutlass in a trade deal. Up for sale. No motor or trans. Stress points and battery rack done. $500 I will take more pics when I clean it off.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Top


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOP


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

All pm's sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOPSIDE


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOP


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOP


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

How about for a 1995 Cadillac fleetwood ? in glendale area


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Mar 14 2010, 01:42 PM~16887971
> *How about for a 1995  Cadillac fleetwood ? in glendale area
> *


Let me know what you need.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Mar 14 2010, 01:42 PM~16887971
> *How about for a 1995  Cadillac fleetwood ? in glendale area
> *


Returned PM


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

BACK UP


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOPSIDE


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

GOOD LOOKIN L-BOOGIE, PROUD TO SHOW YA WELDS AND YA WORK TO FOLKS. TRYIN TO GET ANOTHER ONE TO YA SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Top


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR A 85 REGAL FRAME FULLY WRAP N MOLDED?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO_@Nov 24 2010, 12:01 AM~19150421
> *HOW MUCH FOR A 85 REGAL FRAME FULLY WRAP N MOLDED?
> *


PM sent


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

wassup boogie, how is every thing goin?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Nov 25 2010, 04:48 PM~19164763
> *wassup boogie, how is every thing goin?
> *


Been going good for me. And i see it's been good for you too.




















Refering to your new family that is


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Homie, haven't seen you in a minute... How's everything going??


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

WHATS GOOD AND HOWS THA FAM


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

What I been up to.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like your busy, keep up the good work!!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DEDICATION CC TTT


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well i bought a 1995 Fleetwood that needs alot of work. I was wondering how much it will cost me to get the a brand new chrome frame, chrome a arms (the ones i have make the tires pop every week ,extended like 2 half inches, i want my tires to sit straight again)chrome exhaust pipes, new cylidners. basically everything changed under the car to get my ride to ride smooth. Right now my car is too bouncy, over a little bumb it bounces too much. Tell me the price range it will cost and i will let you know if i can tow the car to your shop. I live in Glendale CA.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Mar 23 2011, 08:13 PM~20165466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you sell wheels :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Mar 23 2011, 08:17 PM~20165509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Mar 23 2011, 10:17 PM~20165509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

price to fully wrapped a 64 and 65 impala frames?molded upper and lower a-arms?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

Whats the price to fully wrap a caddy 95 fleetwood frame and dipp in chrome??

ANd where are you located?

Let me know
thanks


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@Apr 13 2011, 01:06 AM~20326477
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's hapnin :wave:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 2 2009, 12:04 AM~15534233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  :barf: bro did someone bring that to u like that or u did tha welding yourself cuz man dont look to good real bad welding work


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Bad Picture and not necessarily my best, but if you want to put some money on if you can do better lets do this. Don't bring the hate here. :thumbsdown:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Apr 18 2011, 06:01 PM~20367705
> *Bad Picture and not necessarily my best, but if you want to put some money on if you can do better lets do this. Don't bring the hate here. :thumbsdown:
> *


HEY IM JUST SAYING BROTHER I THOUGHT IT WAS SOMEBODY ELES WORK IM NOT TALKING DOWN ON YOU TTT FOR YOU HOMIE I DONT HATE DOGGY MUCH PROPS


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOPSIDE


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Some stuff


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

More coming!


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT for the homie boogie


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

EZUP62 said:


> TTT for the homie boogie


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

L WHATS GOOD


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

L-BOOGIE said:


>


I LIKE THAT TRUNK SET UP...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

BAD ASS WORK BOOGIE...DEDICATION TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

mr.glasshouse said:


> BAD ASS WORK BOOGIE...DEDICATION TTT


Thanks


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SOON HE WILL HAVE MORE PICS...DEDICATION TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

BACK UP!


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

BOOGIE WHATS GOOD


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Pm me with info on a ticket to fully wrap a ltc 90 n mold it...
Also a ticket the same but with out tje molding


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

TTT for the homie L-Boogie


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

price to reinforced stress points on a 79 monte


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

Tweetis E Bird said:


> BOOGIE WHATS GOOD


2X'S


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup::boink:*OH YEA!*


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1972Caprice (Apr 15, 2011)

Whats it run for a full frame wrap and a partial on a 72 caprice 2 door


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

L-BOOGIE said:


> yes I did work on FORMULA 59.


 *Good work!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

L-BOOGIE said:


> NEW SHOP COMING SOON TO THE I.E.(LAKE ELSINORE)
> Will be offering:
> 
> custom suspesion work
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Soon you will have a few more cars to work on!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*BACKYARD BOOGIE TO THE TOP!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

L-BOOGIE said:


>


TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

BUMPER2BUMPER CUSTOMS TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/324399-los-angeles-chrome-shop.html#post15089888


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Lobo (Aug 18, 2010)

good job lboogie and that dedication ie chapter


----------



## 64 pushin (Jul 2, 2009)

64 impala full wrap and rack...and cost on drive shaft running 14 inch cylinders


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

How much for G body full frame wrap ready to go single pump?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Call the homie L-BOOGIE 1(951)579-8989


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SOON SOME PICS...


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Bump for a shop in the Temecula Valley.


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

How much to fully wrap the frame of a 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood? I'm in Murrieta.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt for the homie


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------

